
Denied: Afghanistan's All-Girl Robotics Team Can't Get Visas to the US - guelo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/hilarybrueck/2017/06/29/denied-afghanistans-all-girl-robotics-team-cant-get-visas-to-the-u-s
======
ScottBurson
Educating girls is probably the single most effective way to bring about
social change in repressive societies. Denying these girls visas is extremely
short-sighted and counterproductive.

------
cylinder
America... what a nation of morons.

